# ADF and ghosts



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I have a ADF in a ten gallon with some other small fish and want to add some ghost shrimp. Is this a good idea. Will my frog eat the shrimp?
P.S. he is a ADF not a ACF


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I wouldn't think he would, ADF's tend to be slow eaters, I think your shrimp would be okay... try it out.. buy only 1 or 2 and see how it works for a while.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

they should be fine, ghost shrimp wont hurt anything other than maybe a fry if its lucky. and ADF's are pretty much blind, but see motion well, couldnt do a thing to a ghost shrimp. ive kept them together, they got along freat.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I had 8 large ghost shrimp with 5 ADFs. One by one the ghost shrimp disappeared. I never found a body. They may have died because my water is on the soft side and my ghost shrimp in another tank did not do any better (and there is nothing in this other tank that could have eaten them, I did find the shrimp bodies in that tank). So the shrimp may have died from the water being too soft and then the frogs ate them. I never saw the frogs go after them and while the ghost shrimp were shy in the first few days after a while they would go right up to the ADFs and take the bloodworms from right in front of them. So I'm sure the shrimp did not consider the frogs a threat to them either. I would try it in your case. But I'm not getting ghost shrimp again. I now have a Burmese mountain shrimp in with the frogs and he does just great.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i want to move the ADF to my 2.5 gallon desk tank that contains a betta a apple snail and ghost shrimp is this smart or will the frog waste in the smaller tank kill the beta?


----------



## Julie (Mar 17, 2005)

Not good. Too much for such a small tank.


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

I wouldn't put ADF's with shrimp or snails. Mine attack both.


Kim


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

mine don't attack mine


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

my adf ate a snail once... I wouldnt put them in a 2.5 gallon, it's too small.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

how big were they both?


----------

